# FSW applicant of 2013



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi
Is there anyone who applied for Federell Skilled Worker? Did any of the applicants of 2013 got call for Medical..?If anyone pls response.
Regards
Md. Nadim


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Based on the processing times for your part of the world, it may take a while before you will be called for the medical examination.
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Nadim99 said:


> Hi
> Is there anyone who applied for Federell Skilled Worker? Did any of the applicants of 2013 got call for Medical..?If anyone pls response.
> Regards
> Md. Nadim


As far as I know no applicant for FSW 2013 from Singapore VO has received medical request whereas majority of other VOs had sent medical request after about 4-8 months. In fact CPC-Ottawa has already sent MR for many of the 1st week of May FSW 2014 applicants.
Sorry but SGVO applicants would need a lot of patience based on the current circumstances.


----------



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Based on the processing times for your part of the world, it may take a while before you will be called for the medical examination.
> Processing times for federal skilled worker applications


Thanx a lot for ur kind n useful reply..


----------



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

sssagi said:


> As far as I know no applicant for FSW 2013 from Singapore VO has received medical request whereas majority of other VOs had sent medical request after about 4-8 months. In fact CPC-Ottawa has already sent MR for many of the 1st week of May FSW 2014 applicants.
> Sorry but SGVO applicants would need a lot of patience based on the current circumstances.


Thanx a lot for ur kind n useful reply..


----------

